# Solved: DTS Codec for Windows 7 64bit



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm looking for a DTS codec for Windows 7 64bit. I've tried a few of the codec packs (K-lite, etc) but none of them worked for me. Anyone know of a "stand alone" DTS codec. I've Googled it and didn't come up with anything but the Korean language DTS codec that doesn't work in 64bit.


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

Did a little more googling and found a program called AC3Filter which does DTS decoding. So it's almost standalone. http://ac3filter.net/releases/ac3filter_1_63b if your looking for a small codec that doesn't add a bunch of crap to your system. I set it to just decode DTS works with both 32 bit and 64 bit version of Windows.


----------

